# My front yard 2012



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Uploaded a video of my yard for the year 2012..... I love Halloween and will grow even more, I already bought 3 new items already and looking for more.....I am going to try to make. Fog chiller this year!





Thanks
George


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh George! It looks great! Where did you get the big spider? I want one!!! So very cool...you have a great entrance to draw the TOT's in....
(I'm not kidding....where did you get the spider???)


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got the spider from Spirit Halloween Store .....thanks! I like working with them as I received a product from online that looked like a return .....I told them and they sent a brand new to me at no charge and told me to keep and do what I want with the other one......I believe a great company!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet your house is a favorite on the block come Halloween


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice graveyard collection.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet at night your setup is totally shivery!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

We have orange lights but this year , since reading here, Ism going to do some different lighting with blue ,green and red spot lights! I love doing things for kids. I also belong to a haunt called Hells Corner, we moved it from Unity NH , a person backyard to Claremont NH, to a wicked walk through the woods......being a person who works in schools , I can hear what the kids are saying is scary.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy! 
love the ghost.  Is that a build or buy? If it's a build.. please tell me how you made that.
great job!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought that , it is called the spectre.....I believe it's from grandinroad. It is a great prop! I haven't tried to make my own yet......I will try some static ones first and then move up once I get my confidence up......I never knew there was a web site like this one !


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice display. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Your video makes me really remember what it was like to be a kid. It put a smile on my face! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool setup GB! 
The tots must love visiting your house.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

You've got some cool props! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

Very nice yard display. I bet that spider and witch being right beside the walk way really got some people. I want one of those spiders.


----------

